
Why Is Email Your Achilles’ Heel? - drastorguev
https://medium.com/@heedy_team/why-email-is-your-achilles-heel-fc1e90cf0d84
======
theK
I don’t get it. The problem is that fraudsters might get access to your life
via your email account and the solution is to give some U.K. outfit access
to... your Email Account?

~~~
drastorguev
you are spot on - I agree, there is limited trust atm. What could this little
"outfit" do to convince you to try its services?

